# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إجابات الأستاذ منصور مهران عن أسئلة ملتقى أهل اللغة

## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

*(المجموعة الأولى)

 س/ هل تذكر لنا سيرتك الذاتية بإيجاز؟ وهل تعرِّفنا برسالتك للماجستير؟

ربا كان أهم ما يريده القارئ من سيرتي هو تاريخ مولدي وتاريخ تخرجي في الجامعة :
قد ولدت في الثالث والعشرين من شهر رمضان سنة 1365 هـ  =  20 / 8 1946 مـ
وتخرجت في كلية اللغة العربية بجامعة الأزهر سنة  1969 مـ
ونلت درجة الماجستير  سنة  1975 مـ  وكانت الدراسة لها تبدأ بسنتين دراسيتين ثم يكون بحث تكميلي لا يقل عن مائة صفحة ،
فاخترت ( معاني  اللامات في ديوان المفضليات ).

  س / هل هناك عالم لغوي تنصح بخدمة تراثه تحقيقًا، ودراسة، وتنقيبًا، وتذوّقًا؟

نعم ، من القدماء : الصاغاني
      ومن المُحدثين : سيد علي المرصفي.

 س / ( وخير جليس في الزمان كتاب ) كلمة سائرة قالها المتنبي في الكتاب. فماذا يمثل الكتاب في حياة الأستاذ منصور مهران؟ 

يمثل الكتابُ عندي ( الحب الأول والأخير ) فلم يدع عشقُ الكتابِ في قلبي عشقاً لامرأةٍ قط. 

  س / هل بقي من تراث الشيخ محمود شاكر، والطناحي شيء لم يُطبع؟

يُسألُ عن ذلك أخوايَ : الدكتور فهر محمود شاكر والدكتور محمد محمود الطناحي
ولكن أخص بالتنويه :
 كتاب ( الشعر ) لأبي فهر ،
وكتاب النهاية في غريب الحديث في تهيئته التي أتمها له أبو أروى ( وكانت كنية الطناحي قبل أن يُرزق محمدا ). 

  س / ما أكثر كتاب من كتب التراث حزنتَ على فِقدانه؟

بحمد الله لم أحزن لفقد كتابٍ قط لأن الكتب كانت متوافرة في عهدنا الجميل ،    ولكني حزنت أكثر ما حزنت على احتراق كناشتي وكانت في صناديق من الكرتون    عدتها خمس.

  س / ما الكتب التي لم تحقَّق، وترَى أنها جديرةٌ بذلك؟

  الكتاب النفيس : ( الدر الفريد وبيت القصيد ) لمحمد بن أيدمر . وكان الدكتور فؤاد سيزكين نشر صورة المخطوطة النادرة للكتاب.

   وما الكتب التي حُقِّقت، وترَى ضرورة إعادة تحقيقها لأهميتها، ومكانتها؟

 الكتاب الأول والأهم على الإطلاق :
 لسان العرب
ثم : العباب للصاغاني
   و أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة
   و الحجة للقراءات السبع لأبي علي الفارسي  ؛ فالتحقيق الأول لم يتم ، والثاني لا يلبي أمنية أبي علي الفارسي لكتابه.
  س / من أول من اهتم بفهرسة الكتب من المحققين ؟

لعل أول المعنيين بالفهرسة في الجيل الماضي هو أحمد زكي باشا  ( رئيس النظار )

   وهل هذا العمل مستفاد من المستشرقين؟

لا ،
واقرأ إن شئت مقدمة سنن الترمذي التي كتبها الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر ، وأثبت    فيها أن علماء هذه الأمة المباركة هم الأسبق في عمل الفهارس 
وبحق فإن هذه المقدمة تكتب بسلاسل الذهب.

  س / ما الكتاب الذي لا يفارقُك، وتجِد نفسك دائمَ الرجوع إليه؟

 تاج العروس للزبيدي. 

 س / عرفتُ أنكم تقيمون بالرياض من مدّة طويلة، فهل كان لكم اتصال بالشيخ حمد الجاسر؟

اتصالي بالشيخ حمد الجاسر قديم فقبل مجيئي إلى المملكة تعارفنا في بيت الشيخ محمود شاكر والتقيته في القاهرة عشرات المرات،
 ومن بعد مجيئي كنت دائما في ندوته وآخر مرة رأيته فيها كان يرقد في مستشفى قوى الأمن بالرياض.

   وهل تذكرون لنا شيئًا من لقاءاتكم به ، وشيئًا من مواقفكم وأخباركم معه ؟

الإجابة عن هذا تحتاج سيلا من الذكريات ، غير أني شهدت محاولته استرداد    مخطوطة جمهرة نسب قريش للزبير بن بكار التي حقق محمود شاكر نصفها قبل نصف    قرن تقريبا ، ووجد صعوبة في مفاوضة أسرة شاكر ، وربما انفعل انفعالا شديدا    حتى كان المقربون منه يخشون عليه سوء العاقبة من آلام الحِدة البالغة ،  ثم   استعان بالصديق المشترك الأستاذ أحمد بن محمد بن مانع  - رحمة الله  عليه –   وبعد لأي استرد المخطوطة فشرع من يومه في التحقيق وكنت أحاول أن  أفيد منه   فكنت آخذ صورة ورقة أو ورقتين من المنسوخ فأجتهد في قراءتها  والتعليق  عليها  ثم أعرض ذلك على الشيخ فيأخذ ما يأخذ ويشجعني بمزيد من  التأمل في  الكتاب  حتى تم بحمد الله وظهر للقراء لأول مرة تام التحقيق.  

  س / ما أبرز الكتب التي قرأتَها أكثر من مرَّة؟

لسان العرب ؛ قرأته بمشورة الشيخ الجليل محمود شاكر سنة 1974 وما بعدها ،    ثم في سنتيْ  1978 و 1979  ثم شرعت في قراءته للمرة الثالثة فامتدت سنوات    طويلة من أثر المشغلة التي لقيتها بعد الزواج ، ولما تمت طبعة الكويت  لتاج   العروس  امتلكت منه نسخة في القاهرة وأخرى بالرياض فلا يكاد يمر يوم  بغير   نظرٍ فيه  وإلى اليوم والحمد لله.

  س / هل يُحتجّ بما تفرَّد به اللحياني عن الأئمة في اللغة؟

 جاء في ترجمته في (معجم الأدباء ) :
  " قال ابن جني في الخصائص ذاكرت يوما أبا علي بنوادر اللحياني فقال : كنـــاسة  ".

 س / كيف أحبُّ العربيَّة، وأتعلَّمُ من النحو ما أقيم به لساني، فقد عانيت في ذلك معاناة شديدة حتى كدت أفقد الأمل ؟

أكثر من قراءة القرآن بصوتٍ تسمعه ، وكذلك قراءة الشعر.

  س / ما الكتاب أو الكتب التي لا تعدِل بها شيئًا؟

  القرآن الكريم. 

 س / فَتْحَتَا تنوين الفتح هل هما فوق الحرف المُنَوَّن أم فوق أَلِفِهِما؟
مكانهما فوق الحرف
 وما الوجه في هذا، أو الصواب؟ وإذا كان لكل من الرسمين وجهٌ، فأيهما أصح؟

الوجه الصواب أنهما ترسمان على الحرف المُنَوَّن ؛ لأن تنوين النصب شأنه    شأن تنوين الرفع والجر، وشأن الحركات الأخرى (الفتحة والضمة والكسرة) ، ففي    جميع ذلك يرسم التنوين فوق الحرف أو تحته ، وذلك لأن الحرف هو المعنِيُّ    بالتنوين أو الحركة ، كما أن الألف التي تلي الحرفَ المنون بتنوين النصب  ،   إنما جُعلتْ ليُنطَقَ بهذا الحرف المنون مفتوحًا عند الوقف ، لا  ليُرسم   فوقها تنوينُ النصب.

  س / ما الكتب التي أحدثت فيك أثرًا بالغًا ، وأسهمت في تكوينك الفكري ؟

هي كثيرة جدا وربما كانت مؤلفات العقاد و زكي نجيب محمود لها نصيبٌ وافر. 

 س / ما منزلة ديوان الأدب  للفارابي بين كتب اللغة من  جهة الصحة، والاعتماد،  وحسن الترتيب،  والتصنيف؟ وهل تنصح بملازمته،  والاعتناء به؟

لعل مقدمة التحقيق في صدر الكتاب تفي بالإجابة عن هذا السؤال. 

 س / هل ترى أن تراث الفارسي،  وابن جني، وعلمهما خُدِم  من قبل الباحثين، أم  يحتاج إلى خدمة تبقر، وتنقب  عن الإبداع النحوي ،  واللغوي في تراثهما كما  فعل الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه  الله، وغيره مع  الجرجاني ؟

نعم أرى ذلك  ؛ وكان بعض مشايخنا يلقننا مسائل لأبي علي الفارسي بشرحٍ وتفسير ما سمعنا بمثله من أحد قبله ولا بعده.
وكان شيخنا شاكر يتفنن في قراءة كلام ابن جني والتعليق عليه بشيء عجب حتى    رأينا أن تراث ذينك الرجلين : الفارسي وابن جني في حاجة متجددة لإعادة    النظر والتأمل لاستنباط أعاجيب الفهم كما فعل ابن جني في كتاب التذكرة    لشيخه.

  س / هل صدر كتاب " جواهر القرآن " للباقولي بتحقيق د. الدالي ؟

أخبرني الأستاذ الدكتور محمد الدالي – حفظه الله – أن كتاب الجواهر على وشك الصدور.

  س / هل اكتمل طبع كتاب " اللامع العزيزي " ؟

صدر منه جزءان والباقي مجلد ضخم.

   وهل كتاب " ذكرى حبيب " موجود ؟

لا أعرف ذلك.

   وما رأي الأستاذ منصور في " معجز أحمد " ؛ هل هو ثابت النسبة إلى المعري ؟

عندما قرأته أول مرة أحسست بلغة غريبة غير لغة أبي العلاء ثم قرأت للنقاد    ما أكد صدق نظرتي ، ولـما صدر اللامع العزيزي بلغت حد اليقين أن الكتاب    المنشور في دار المعارف بمصر تحت عنوان ( معجز أحمد ) إن هو إلا شرح مدرس    للصبيان يريد أن يبصر تلاميذه بمعاني شعر أبي الطيب.

 س / هناك كتب كثيرة جدًّا في  العربية طُبِعت قديمًا، ثم  لم يُعَد تحقيقها  بعد ذلك، فلا يستطيع طالب  العلم أن يحصل عليها إلا  بالكلفة ، والمشقة مع  كونها أصولاً في بابها،  فلِمَ يتثاقَل كثير من  المحقِّقين عن إعادة تحقيقها  لتكون متاحة للقارئ ،  والباحث ؟

  هذه مهمة أساتذة الدراسات العليا فلماذا لا يوجهون طلابهم إلى تحقيق هذا    الكتب ؟ بدلا من الهزل والغثاء الذي يتخرج عليه هؤلاء الطلاب المساكين.

 س / كتاب " البحر المحيط " من الكتب المهمة لطالب العربية ، فهل حُقق هذا الكتاب تحقيقًا يليق به ؟

أما عن تحقيقه فقد علمنا أنه حُقِّقَ كله أو جله في عدة جامعات . وأما أن التحقيق يليق به فهذا ندركه عند صدور الكتاب إن شاء الله.

 س / ما الكتب التي حققها الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد، ولم تر النور بعد ؟

أهمها : شرح مغني اللبيب 
   ثم : باقي شرح الأشموني
  ثم : ديوان الشريف الرضي بشرح الشيخ.

   وهل هناك من يسعى في إخراجها لطلاب العلم ؟

لا أعلم أحدا من تلامذته ينشط لمثل ذلك فمعظمهم اليوم في رحاب الله.

  س / ما رأيك في اللغويات الحديثة؟ وهل ترى فيها ما يدعو إلى الاشتغال بها؟

لم أقرأ منها حرفا واحدا لذلك لا أعرف الجواب.

  س / هل ينصح الأستاذ منصور مهران بقراءة المعاجم الموسعة قراءة كاملة ؟

هكذا فعلتُ وأفعلُ دائما ففيها متعة وفائدة بالغة. 

   وهل كانت له تجربة في هذا ؟

نعم ، وقد أوضحت ذلك قبلُ.

   وما أفضل المعاجم في نظَره ؟

     تاج العروس , لأنه أضخم معلمة عربية  ، ولأنه المعجم الوحيد الذي نال عناية جمع غفير من المحققين فغدا أظهر عمل يليق بالقراءة.

 س/ ذكر الأستاذ الميمني رحمه  الله أن لديه نسخة من كتاب  " الروضة " لأبي  العباس المبرد، ونقل عنها في  بعض تعليقاته على " الفاضل  "، ثمّ لم يوقف لها  بعد ذلك على أثر، فهل  تعلمون عنها شيئًا ؟

علمه عند ربي.

 كما ذكر الميمني أيضًا أنه عثر  على نسخة كاملة من "  تحفة المجد الصريح "  لأبي جعفر اللبلي، وكان ينوي  نشرها، ولكن المنية  عاجلته دون ذلك ، ولم يوقف  لها أيضًا على خبر بعد  وفاته، فهل عندكم كذلك  من خبرها ؟

كنت سمعتُ يوما أن دار المعارف يوم عزمت على إصدار سلسلة ذخائر العرب أسندت    الإشراف على هذه السلسلة إلى طه حسين وأحمد محمد شاكر فنصح أحمدُ أخاه    محمودا  أن ينهد إلى تحقيق ( تحفة المجد الصريح ) لطول باعه في اللغة    والأدب ، ولكن الشيخ محمودا آثر الاشتغال بـــ ( طبقات فحول الشعراء ) ،    ومضى زمن طويل وعندما ذُكِّرَ الشيخ بنصيحة أخيه كان قد نسي أمر هذا الكتاب    وبقيت الحادثة كأنها طيف لا تتبين ملامحه.
  والسؤال : مَن الذي أعلم الشيخ أحمد شاكر بأمر هذا الكتاب ؟
 تنحصر الإجابة في رجلين : إما الميمني ، وإما خيري باشا صاحب أضخم مكتبة مطبوعات ومخطوطات.
  فأما الميمني  فقد كان يعلم بأمر الكتاب حتما وقد ذكر ذلك في مقالة نشرها    في مجلة المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق  مجلد 37 / ج 3 / ص 521 
  وأما خيري فمن المظنون أنه مَلَكَ نسخة تامة من التحفة كالتي ذكرها    الميمني  -  ونتبين ذلك من مقالة الشيخ محمد الطاهر ابن عاشور  المنشورة في    مجلة المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق مجلد 37 / ج 2 / ص  205 – فقد قال :
 ( وقد أخبرني صديقي الأستاذ الجليل السيد حسن حسني عبد الوهاب أنه اطلع    على نسخة من شرح اللبلي على الفصيح بخط أندلسي عند أحمد خيري المصري وسألت    الأستاذ حسن حسني عبد الوهاب هل يتذكر تلك النسخة : تحفة المجد الصريح أو    اختصاره فلم يتحقق في ذلك . وليس يبعد أن تكون هذه النسخة هي التي كانت  في   تونس وصارت إلى مصر مباشرة أو تناقلتها الأيدي بواسطة بعض تجار الكتب   الذين  كانت لهم صلة مع القاهرة وغيرها من البلاد .... )
 ومكتبة روضة خيري كانت ذائعة الصيت لما تحوي من الذخائر وقد كتب السيد عبد    السلام النجار مقالا في مجلة معهد المخطوطات  المجلد  6 / ص 590  في وصف    نوادر مخطوطات  روضة خيري وكان سيتبعه بمقالات أخرى ولكنه توقف ولم يذكر   في  هذه المقالة ( تحفة المجد ) 
أما نية الميمني في نشر هذا الكتاب فلا أتحقق منها ؛ لأن كلامه في مقالته :
( وأنا مزمع على بث سره ونشر خبيئه لكل من أستوثق منه بنشره وإحيائه إن شاء الله ) 
لا يوحي بتلك النية 
  والله المستعان.*

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

*(المجموعة الثانية)
 

 س / هل كان لكم اتصال بالشيخ عضيمة رحمه الله؟
 الشيخ الجليل محمد عبد الخالق عضيمة شيخي في كلية اللغة  العربية مدة عام   وبعض عام . ولقيته مرات قليلة في بيت الشيخ محمود محمد  شاكر ، ثم لقيته   كثيرا في الرياض .
   وكان  -  رحمه الله  - جادًّا في جميع شأنه فلم أره يفرط في الثواني بله الدقائق .

س / " شرح المفصل " لابن يعيش (ط. المنيرية) مَن العلماء الذين شاركوا في تصحيحه ، والتعليق عليه ؟
  سمعت من مشايخي أن هذه الطبعة برمتها بتصحيح محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد، فتعليقاته هي المبثوثة في حواشي الكتاب ،
 وسمعت مثل ذلك من أخي وصديقي الدكتور محمود محمد الطناحي  -   رحمه الله  -   وكأني قرأت له كلاما حول هذا في بعض كتبه، ولكن غاب عني  موضعه . 

 س / كيف عرفتَ الطريق إلى مجلس محمود شاكر؟ 
 كنت بعد استقراري بالقاهرة سنة 1960 عرفت أحد رواد ندوة  العقاد : هو   الأستاذ أحمد حمدي إمام، وكان طالبا في دار العلوم، وكان  يألف مَن يلقاه   بأريحية عجيبة، فنشأت بيننا صداقة لشَبَهٍ يجمعنا في حب  الكتاب، وحب  القراءة،  والشغف بكل جديد، والتعرف إلى رجالات العلم،  والأدب، فكنا نتجول  في مكتبات  القاهرة كثيرا، وذات يوم مررنا على دار  العروبة الكائنة في شارع  الجمهورية،  وكانت لا تزال بأيدي أصحابها ( محمود  شاكر  و  إسماعيل عبيد  )،  فدخلنا  نتأمل منشوراتها المميزة بجودة  الطباعة، وأناقة الورق،  والأغلفة، فضلا على  عظمة العلم الذي تحويه  إصداراتها ، فوجدنا رجلا أسمر  تبدو عليه أماراتٌ  توقع في نفس الرائي  احترامَه، فسلمنا، ووقفنا نتأمل  الكتب، ونتأمل الرجل، فسمعنا  مَن يحدثه،  ويذكر اسمه، فعرفنا وجهه لأول مرة  بعد أن عرفنا قلمه أَلْفَ مرة ،   وبادرنا إلى تحيته، وذكرنا له ما أراد  منا من الاسم، ومكان الدراسة، ونوع  ما  نقرأ، وأهمُّ من ذلك بلادُنا،  وانتسابنا إلى بحري أو قِبلي  ( يعني :  مَن مِنّا  الفلاح ومَن منّا  الصعيدي ) ، وشاهدته بعد ذلك منفردا في  مكتبات  القاهرة،  ولا يزيد الأمر  على السلام عند كل لقاء .
   وبعد وفاة الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد سنة 1964  كنا  نلتقي كالعهد الأول   في بيته، فنتداول الذكريات عما سمعنا، وعما لم نسمع  من كلام العقاد، يتصدر   القولَ كل من : طاهر الجبلاوي، وعلي أدهم ،  والعوضي الوكيل ،  وخليفة  التونسي ،  وأحمد إبراهيم الشريف ، ويشارك في  الحديث كاتب هذه السطور ،  وأحمد حمدي إمام،  والحساني حسن عبد الله،  ومحمود الشهابي، وأنيس منصور،  وأخونا عامر العقاد  -  رحمهم الله -  وعرض  أحد الجالسين لعلاقة بين العقاد  ومحمود شاكر تختلف عن  علاقته بأحمد شاكر ،   فنبتت فكرة زيارة محمود شاكر،  فالتقينا بعد العِشاء، وكنا  خمسة فقط،  واتجهنا لزيارة الشيخ محمود شاكر  في منزله رقم  3  شارع الشيخ  حسين  المرصفي  بمصر الجديدة، وارتقينا إلى  الطبقة الرابعة، فاستقبلنا الشيخ   بحفاوة، وتقدير، وسأل الأسئلة المعهودة :  الاسم، والدراسة، والعمل،  والسكنى، ونوع  القراءة،  و  و  و .... وتفضلت  زوجته أم فهر بتقديم الشاي،  والحلوى، وغير ذلك،  ثم لزمتُ مجالسه حتى وفاته  – رحمه الله -  .  

 وكيف كان تصوّرك عنه قبل لقائه ؟
 يوم رأيته أول مرة في مكتبة دار العروبة وجدت راحة نفسية  لحديثه المقتضب،   وكنت في كل لقاء أتمنى أن أقرأ عليه شيئا من العلم ، ولم  يتيسر القرب منه   إلا بعد وفاة العقاد في ذلك اللقاء التاريخي الجميل .

  وهل كان يومئذ بهذه الشهرة والمكانة ؟
 الحقيقة أن الرجل كان معروفا بكتبه، وأهمُّها كتاب (  المتنبي ) الذي صدر  أول  مرة سنة 1936 في عدد من أعداد المقتطف، وكان  الكتاب شحيحا، فلا تكاد  تجد منه  نسخة لدى باعة الكتب القديمة لأن بائعي  المجلات لا يبيعون عدد  المقتطف  منفردًا لئلا تفسد عليهم مجموعة أعداد  المجلة، فالطلب لها يتزايد ،  لذلك  يحرصون على عدد المتنبي لاستكمال نسخة  كاملة من المجلة، فالربح منها  كبير ،  والربح من عدد واحد لا يكاد يكون  مرغوبا فيه .
 وكنا في أثناء الطلب نسمع معلمينا يذكرون أسماء آل شاكر،  ويحثوننا على  قراءة  مؤلفاتهم، وتحقيقاتهم ، وقد امتلكت  سنة 1960 نسخة من  كتابه ( طبقات  فحول  الشعراء )  الطبعة الأولى الصادرة ضمن سلسلة ذخائر  العرب من مطبوعات  دار  المعارف بمصر ؛ وذلك بتوجيه جرى في ندوة العقاد ،  فاسم كهذا يذكره  العقاد  لا بد أن يكون على مكانة وشهرة كبيرتين .

س / كيف كانت تسير جلساتكم عند الشيخ محمود شاكر ؟ وهل كان لكم برنامج معيّن ؟
 ليس هناك برنامج معين  ، والشيخ  -  رحمه الله  -  يتناول  في جلسته   موضوعاتٍ شتى ، وحسب أهمية الموضوع يتسع له الوقت ، وأهم ما  يكون من حديثٍ   حديثُ الكتب : ما صدر منها حديثا  -  واسم المحقق أو  المؤلف  -،  ودرجته   العلمية  - ، وقيمة عمله في منظومة الكتب  -،  والكتب  التي تدور حول موضوع   واحد، والأفضل منها، والنصح باقتناء طبعة معينة إذا  تعددت الطبعات، ونحو  ذلك .
 ونادرا ما تغلق الجلسة على موضوع واحد .

س / يُذكر أن الشيخ شاكرًا كان حادّ الطبع ، متقلّب المِزاج ، فهل كان حقًّا كذلك ؟
 نعم كان حادَّ الطبع، ولكن حِدته أكثر ما تكون على  مُعْوَجّ الأفكار، وعلى  كل  طعن في هذه الأمة، ودينها، وعلى الأخلاق  الفاسدة، وعلى المبادئ الهدامة  .
 أما تقلب المزاج فقول يحتاج إلى تحديد حتى يمكن التعليق عليه .

 س / هل تذكرون لنا بعض مواقفكم التي لا تُنسى مع الشيخ شاكر ؟
 موقف واحد يغني في البيان : حدث مرة أن تحدث عن جمال عبد  الناصر بحديث  قاسٍ،   فقلت : سمعت عامر العقاد يقول شيئا من ذلك نقلا عن  كتاب لأحمد  حمروش،  فأرسلني فورا لشراء الكتاب، ولما رجعت إليه بالكتاب،  وجدت الزوار  قد انصرفوا،  فسلمته الكتاب، وانصرفت، وفي تمام الساعة  السادسة والنصف  صباحا اتصل بي،  وعنفني تعنيفا شديدا، فقد سهر لقراءة  الكتاب كله، ولم يجد  فيه ما أخبرته عنه  أمس، وكان مما قال : لِمَ لا  تتثبت من النقل قبل  الإخبار ؟ ، ولِمَ لَمْ  تتحقق من صحة الخبر ؟  ولِمَ  تتسرع بالقول وأنت  جاهل بالأمر،  ولِمَ ولِمَ  ولِمَ  ؟؟؟  حتى قلت ليته  سكت . 
 ولم يكن هذا التعنيف لشهوة العنف، بل كان تأديبا له في  نفسي عظيم الأثر،   وتجدني آخذ أبنائي بهذا التأديب، ولو وجدوه من باب  القسوة لعلهم يترحمون   عليَّ إذا نفعهم هذا التأديب يومًا  ما .

  وهل كان سريع الاستحضار لما في بطون الكتب ؟
 لقد كان آية في الحفظ، وآية في الاستحضار  -  رحمه الله  - .

 س / من لقيتَ من الأعلام في مجلسه ؟
 لقيت الأستاذ أحمد بن محمد المانع الرجل الذي صحب محمودا  خمسين سنة  ،   والأستاذ محمد رشاد عبد المطلب، والدكتور عبد الله الطيب،  والدكتور أحمد   إسماعيل البيلي، والدكتور ناصر الدين الأسد، والدكتور  إحسان عباس، والدكتور   محمود محمد الطناحي، والدكتور محمد محمد أبو موسى،  والدكتور محمد إبراهيم   البنا، والأستاذ محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، والأستاذ  فتحي رضوان، والأستاذ  يحيى  حقي، والأستاذ الشاعر صلاح عبد الصبور،  والفنان محمود مرسي  ...  وغيرهم كثير .
 ولقيت أبناء أخيه : عبد الرحمن علي شاكر،  والمهندس زهير علي شاكر،  والأستاذ علي ذو الفقار علي شاكر.
 والعذر ليس في الإهمال ولكنه في النسيان .

 س / كيف كان الشيخ يعامل ضيوفه ، وطلابه ؟
 الشيخ كريم جدا، وحفاوته بكل مَن دخل بيته كبيرة يذكرها كل من يعرفه ، وكان حانيا على طلابه وكأنهم بنوه .

س / ذكر غيرُ واحد أن الشيخ شاكرًا كان يتابع المسلسلات ، ومباريات كرة القدم، فهل هذا صحيح؟
 صحيح ، ولكن احذر من المبالغة، فقد يشاهد شيئا مجاملة  لأسرته وضيوفه ، ولقد   شهدته زمنا طويلا لا يحرك مفتاح التلفاز ، ولا  تعجب، فالنفس الإنسانية   تنزع إلى الترويح ولاسيما أوقات الشدائد . وما  أكثر ما لقي هذا الرجل من   العنت، والشدة .

 س / ما نظرية الجمال التي شُغف بها الرافعي ، وملأت عليه سمعه ، وبصره ؟
 الجمال فتنة العيون، والآذان ، وأيُّ نفسٍ لا يأخذ منها  الجمال؟ وحسبنا   الحديث : ( إن الله جميل يحب الجمال )،  والرافعي عشق مي  زيادة، وجعل من   جمالها أنشودة له، فكتب أجمل ما كتب مستلهما من سطور  الجمال سطورَ الكلم،    وقديما قلتُ :
 في البدء أود الوقوف عند القدر المشترك للدلالة اللغوية  للجمال مطلقا حتى   نعرف نقطة البدء في المناقشة ، ثم تتوالى تداعيات  المناقشة حسب اتساع آفاق   المشاركين ؛ وحيث إن الدلالة الأولى للجمال هي (  الحُسْن ) المرئي في كل   شيء ، أقول : إن الحُسْن رؤية شخصية معقدة  التحديد ؛ لأنها تنبعث عن عوامل   كثيرة بعضها فطري - وهو الأهم -، وبعضها  ينشأ عن الثقافة، ومُدرَكات الفكر  -  وهو من متممات الشخصية - ؛ فمن هنا  تختلف مقاييس الجمال تأثرا بثقافة  الفرد،  وثقافة العصر، وثقافة المكان ،  ولنأخذ مثالا من الحياة اليومية  لنظهر  المُراد : سِمَن المرأة تغنّى به  بعض شعراء العربية في العصر  الجاهلي في بعض  البيئات ، بينما شعراء آخرون  في ذلك الزمان نفسه يذكرون  المرأة المهفهفة  التي يشبهونها بغصن البان في  الاستقامة ، وصفة الاستقامة  لا يمكن أن تتوافر  في الممتلئة شحما، ولحما ،  ويقال الشيء نفسه في معيار  الجمال في عصرنا فما  نراه حُسنا في البدينة  يراه غيرنا عيبا، والعكس مطرد ،  يأتي ذلك تأثرا بما  أجرته أقلام فلاسفة  علم الجمال من تحليلات هي أقرب  للجدل في مكنونات النفس،  لا المرئيات ،  وبما استحدثه خبراء التجميل  الاصطناعي ؛ فالمُحْدَثون يرون  للجمال تعريفا  آخر وهو ( التناسق )، وهذا  التعريف يخضع أيضا للمقاييس  الفلسفية ؛ لأن  التناسق في أي عمل هندسي نشأ  في رحاب العلم، فهو مجلوب  لاعتبار معين ،  ورحم الله المتنبي القائل :
     حُسْنُ الحضارة مجلوب بتطرية
     وفي البداوة حسن غير مجلوب
 وكأنه يعني بالحسن المجلوب ما تعارفنا عليه اليوم  بـ(الماكياج )، أو (ميك   اب) من تناسب الألوان، وسرعان ما يزول ذلك  بالغسل، وترتد الوجوه إلى حالها   قبل الزينة الموقوتة . أما الحُسْن  الطبيعي، فهو باقٍ من قبل الغسل ومن  بعده  فهو حسن غير مجلوب ، وعبر  المتنبي عنه بالبداوة وكأنه يعني ما كان  على  الفطرة .
 فالجمال رؤية فردية نابعة من أعماق نفسٍ ذات نقاء كما قال إليا أبو ماضي : كن جميلا تر الوجود جميلا 
 والنفوس المريضة بالتشاؤم لا تنعم برؤية الحسن مهما عظم، وحيثما كان .
 وكثيرا ما نرى أشياءَ أو وجوها جميلة بمقاييس الجمال،  والتناسق، ولكنها   محرومة من الملاحة، والرقة ، والقدر المشترك بين العيون  في رؤية الجمال هو   أعلى قيمة جمالية لأنه إقرار من نفوس جُبلت على  الاختلاف، فإذا اتفقت، فقد   أتت بما لا يمكن الاختلاف فيه، ولا يمكن  إنكاره كالبدهيات ، فالجمال في   المخلوقات - فيما أرى - قيمة نسبية لا  تخضع لمقاييس الماديات التي نصنعها   بأيدينا ، وأما الصفات الأخلاقية  المكتسبة كالصدق، والشجاعة، ونحو ذلك فهي  من  الجمال التعويضي، والتكميلي  الذي يرتضيه الناس للتعامل، والتجمل في  الحياة  الاجتماعية من استقامة  الحياة .

  وهل اهتدى لها ؟
 والجواب بالطبع : لا ، لأن البشر كلهم مذ خُلِقوا لم يهتدوا إلى كنه الجمال ،
 فغاية أمر الرافعي فيها ما سجله في بعض كتبه من حديث  تُفهم ألفاظه، ولا تُفهم غاياته .

 س / ما قيمة كتاب " تاريخ آداب العرب " للرافعي ؟
 هذا الكتاب أحد آثار الرافعي، أو قل : أحد أبنائه ، فقيمته  لأسرة العربية   كقيمة الابن من أسرة الرجل . أما قيمته العلمية، فلا يمكن  إغفال مؤداها في   يوم من الأيام، ولما اختلفت مناهج الدرس في دور العلم،  ترك الموجهون كتب   الجيل الماضي، فظن بعض أبناء العهد الحاضر في قراءة كتب  السابقين مضيعة   للوقت أو  -  إذا أحسنوا الظن  -  أنها قليلة القيمة،  وقليلة الجدوى .

س / ذكر أنيس منصور، وغيره أنّ مجلس  العقاد كان يُعقد  وقت صلاة الجمعة ،  فهل هذا صحيح ، ولا سيما أنك حضرت  مجالس العقّاد في آخر  حياته ؟
 أولا : فإن الجلسة كانت تنتهي قبيل أذان الجمعة . وما شهدنا غير ذلك .
 ثانيا : بعد خروجنا من بيت الرجل فلا علم لنا بما كان يصنع .

 س / ما رأيكم في كتاب "في صالون العقاد" لأنيس منصور خاصة وصفَه لمجلس الشيخ محمود شاكر؟
 : لو كان أنيس منصور حيًّا،  لواجهته بالحقائق التي لا  يعرفها، أو يعرفها   وكان يخفيها ، ولكنه الآن بين يدي ربه يُواجَه بما لا  أعرفه من الحق،   والحقيقة فلا أقول عنه قولا يعجز عن رده، والدفاع عن نفسه  .

 س / هل كان لك علاقة بالنفاخ؟ 
 رأيت الأستاذ أحمد راتب النفاخ مرتين، أو ثلاثا، إحداها في  بيت الشيخ شاكر،   ولم أجرؤ على الحديث معه لأنه كان يتدفق في الحديث،  فحرصت على الاستماع،  وكفى  بذلك غنما .

 وهل تعرف شيئًا من أخباره؟ 
 كل ما أعرفه عنه مما سمعته من الشيخ محمود شاكر، ومن أخي  وصديقي علي شاكر،   ومن محمود الطناحي،  ومن غيرهم، ومما قرأته عنه يجعلني  كسائر طلابه نتفاوت  في  مقدار علمنا عنه، ولا ندرك حقيقة مكانته .

 وكيف كان رأي الشيخ شاكر فيه ؟
 حسبك أن الشيخ محمود يصف النفاخ بأنه تلميذ شاكر، ثم أستاذه .

  وهل تنصح بجمع مقالاته ؟
  جمع مقالاته أمنية من أمان،يَّ ولقد هممت بهذا غير أني لم أجد متسعا من الوقت للجمع، والتعليق .

س / ما أبرز الكتب المفقودة التي قرأت أسماءَها في كتب التراجم ، وتمنيتَ أن يُعثَر عليها ؟
 هي كتب كثيرة بكثرة المفقود من كتب الأمة ، ولكني لمّا  قرأت في تفسير   الطبري كثرة القراءات التي يتحدث عنها في تفسيره، تمنيت لو  وُجِد كتابه في   القراءات ، فقد أخبرتنا عنه كتب التراجم، وافتقدته أيدي  الناس فلا ذِكْر  له  في فهارس المخطوطات في العالم .

 س / هل كان الطناحيّ صاحب ظَرف ، ودعابة ؟ وهل لكم مواقف معه ؟
 ومَن مثل الطناحي في خفة الدم، ولطف الدعابة، وقفشاته البارعة؟ فقد كان يستخرج الضحكة من شيخنا عفوية، وإن كان في غاية الغم .
 ومواقفي معه كثيرة لعلي أسرد شيئا منها لاحقا إن شاء الله .

 س / مَن أعظم المحققين الأموات في رأيك ؟
 مع أني لا أحب الإطلاق في التفضيل، ولكني أرى أن من أفضل المحققين في فنون المعرفة كلا في فنه :
 أحمد زكي باشا – أحمد محمد شاكر – محمود محمد شاكر – محمد  كرد علي - سامي   الدهان – عبد السلام محمد هارون – وإحسان عباس – ومحمد  أبو الفضل إبراهيم -   ومحمود الطناحي ...  وفي كل رف من رفوف مكتبتي اسمٌ  كبير من أسماء هؤلاء    رحمهم الله وجزاهم الخير كله .

  ومَن أعظمهم من الأحياء؟
 أذكر أخي الدكتور محمد الدالي ، وعبد الإله نبهان ،   والنبوي عبد الواحد   شعلان ، وعادل سليمان جمال ، وخالد عبد الكريم جمعة  ،  ومحمد عوامة ....   وغيرهم  أمد الله في أعمارهم .

 س /هل لكم مشاريع علمية قادمة ؟ 
   لا.

 وما سبب رغبتكم عن التأليف ؟
 والله ما رغبت عن التأليف ، ولكن لقمة العيش استغرقت كل وقتي، ثم إنه لم يعد في القوس منزع  .

س / من الأدباء، والبلاغيون، واللغويون المعاصرون الذين يستفاد من علمهم، وأدبهم؟
 هم بحمد الله كثير، ووسائل الاتصالات الحديثة توصلك بهم جميعا بلا عناء. 
 أما عن النصيحة : فاقرأ بغير ملل، فالجيد ينفع بعلمه، والرديء يبصرك بمواطن الرداءة حتى لا تقع فيها .

س / كيف نضبط ( القرشي ) صاحب " جمهرة أشعار العرب " ؟
 الذي أعرفه أنه القُرَشِيّ نسبة إلى قريش القبيلة، ويقول عن نفسه : ( أنا الفتى من قريش طاب محتده ).

س / الإنترنت أضاع أوقات كثير من طلبة  العلم، وفي  المقابل صار حلقة وصل  بينهم للمذاكرة، ومسامرة العلم. ما أثر  الإنترنت  فيكم سلبًا، وإيجابًا ؟
  اعتدت أن أفيد من المخترعات بقدر ما يُصلح وقتي، ويصونه  عن الضياع ، وهذه   الشبكة لقيت منها منافع كثيرة أهمها سرعة التوصيل،  وسرعة التواصل ، فهذا  بعض  الإيجاب .
 وأما السلب فحدث ولا حرج، وحسبك من فساد الشبكات الهدامة ما صنعته بالأمة العربية في عام 2011 م نسأل الله السلامة .

س / هل لقيتَ هؤلاء، فإن كنت لقيتَهم، فهل حصلت لك مواقف معهم:
 - ابن باز.
 - ابن عثيمين.
 - الألباني.
 - علي الطنطاوي.
 - عبد السلام هارون.
 - سيد صقر.
 - محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم.
 - محمد قطب.
 - بكر أبو زيد.
 - عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي.
 نعم لقيت هؤلاء، وشريط ذكرياتي معهم يطول جدا .
 أما  سيد قطب فلم أره قط.
 وأما الدكتور  عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي، فهذا رأيته  كثيرا، وتشرفت  بالحديث إليه غير  أني أدرك أن الكتب التي يتصدرها عبارة (  حققه عبد الله  بن عبد المحسن  التركي ) جديرة بالإعجاب لو كان المحقق فردا  واحدا بينما هي  من صنع عقول  متعددة المواهب ، والله أعلم .

س / ما سبب عزوف الناشرين، والمطابع عن  طباعة مقالات ،  وكتب بعض الأدباء  المتأخرين ممن شغلوا الدنيا زمنًا كعبد  العزيز البشري،  وزكي مبارك، وغيرهما  ؟
 أظن أن السر يتعلق بالمال ، فهناك كتب كثيرة متوافرة على  الشبكات، ويقل   الطلب على نسختها الورقية ولا يستطيع الناشرون تجميد المال  في كتب رواجها   محدود .

 س / ما نوع الياء في مثل هذه الأسماء: ( شوقي - حسني - صبري - حمدي - رمزي - وجدي ... إلخ ) ، وكيف نعربها؟

  هذه الأسماء أعلام، وكانت في الأصل مصادر، والياء فيها هي ياء المتكلم،  وبالطبع يكون إعراب ياءاتها في محل جر مضاف إليه . 
 لكنها لما صارت  - مع الاسم المضاف  -كلمة واحدة حملت  إعرابا مقدرا مثلها   مثل الأسماء المبنية ؛ لأنها تفصيل إعرابها يؤدي إلى  فصل الاسم عن الياء،   فتفقد صبغة العلمية، وهذا غير مقصود لدى مستعملي هذا  النمط من الأعلام  .
 هذا في رأيي المتواضع .  

 س / ما رأيكم بحفظ المتون؟
 قديما قال معلمونا : من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون. 

 س / ما أفضل طبعة لحماسة ابن الشجري؟
 كنت أمتلك من الحماسة الشجرية طبعتها الهندية، فلما وقعت  في يدي طبعة وزارة   الثقافة السورية بتحقيق عبد المعين الملوحي،  وأسماء  الحمصي سنة 1970 م  في  مجلدَيْن ، شراءً بمبلغ قدره  ستة وعشرون قرشا  مصريا، استغنيت بها عن  الطبعة  الأولى لأن طبعة الملوحي متقنة التحقيق ،  وليس لها ثالثة يمكن أن  تدخل  مجال المفاضلة .

 س / وقفتُ على تخطئة بعض النحاة للعرب، فهل يصح ذلك منهم ؟ وهل يصح تخطئة العربي بدعوى خروجه عن سنن لغة العرب ؟
 أرى أن هذه التخطئة مبنية على أساس علمي، فالمأخوذ من  الغالب الراجح من  كلام  العرب سُلِك به سبيل القاعدة الواحدة المطردة مع  إهمال اللغات  المجهولة  النسبة، أو المجهولة الأصول ، وكان من أثر ذلك  توحيد أهل هذا  اللسان على  منهج واحد بمؤدًّى وظيفي مشترك .
 غير أننا اليوم نشهد انحرافات كثيرة في اللهجات فننبري إلى  تخطئتها قولا   واحدا ، ولو أننا رددناها إلى المروي من لغات العرب، لصحت  وكانت عربية  الوجه  واليد، واللسان، وكم من خطإٍ له وجه من الصواب، ولو  خرَّجناه على  مرويات لغات  العرب، لنال القبول ، ولكن كم شخصا يدرك ذلك ؟
  وتجد كثيرا من الأساليب التي رأت المجامع اللغوية صوابها  محمولة على هذا   النحو من التخريج ، وكنت إذا سمعت أسلوبا عربيا صحيحا  لجريانه على القواعد   المرعية أطير به فرحا، إذ إن ما تموج به الآذان،  والعيون لا يخلو من  اللحن،  والشذوذ . والله المستعان  .

س / ما حدّ الوجه طولاً، وعرضًا في اللغة ؟ فإن الوقوف على كلام لأهل اللغة في هذا يفيد في كثير من الأحكام الفقهية.
 الوجه طولا من منبت شعر الرأس إلى أسفل الذقن ، والصلع  يعتبر الموضع   المألوف نبات الشعر، وكان مشايخنا يحدونه بما فوق أربعة  قراريط من الحاجبين  .  والوجه عرضا ما بين شحمتي الأذنين .
   ويمكن مراجعة كتب مصطلحات الفقه في المذاهب الأربعة للوقوف على المعنى الدقيق فقهيا .

س / ما أفضل ما يحفظ من الشعر ، والأدب ؟ وما كتب الأدب التي تنصح بقراءتها ؟
 احفظ ما تستطيع حفظه، وكل امرئ ميسر لما خلق له .
 وأنصحك بمعجم الاستشهادات للأستاذ علي القاسمي ، مطبوع في مكتبة لبنان ، بيروت .

س / هل هناك كتب جمعت المعارك الأدبية بين الأدباء على غرار كتاب "المعارك الأدبية بين زكي مبارك ومعاصريه" لمحمود البنا ؟
 لا أتذكر كتابا بعينه الآن .

س / ما أفضل المذكرات الشخصية التي  ألقت الضوء على حياة  الرافعي،  والمنفلوطي، وطه حسين، والعقاد "غير :في  صالون العقاد"، وسيد  قطب، وعبد  السلام هارون، ومحمود شاكر، وأخيه أحمد؟
 أصدقك القول، لا أعرف مذكرات من هذا القبيل.

 س / ما أوسَع كتب النحو؟ وما أحسنها في رأيك؟
 لعل أوسعها شرح الشاطبي على الألفية ففيه نفائس الفوائد .  أما عن الحسن   عندي، فشرح الرضي على الكافية لأنه يغنيك عن كثير من كتب  النحو.

س / هل تعلمون أحدًا يعمل بجِدّ على إخراج "شرح السيرافي على الكتاب"، و"شرح الرماني"؟
 أعرف صديقا عزيزا يعمل على الكتابين معا، وهو أستاذ في  كلية اللغة العربية   بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض، وإذا  سمح لي بالتصريح  باسمه،  فعلت إن شاء الله .

س / ذكرتم في إحدى مشاركاتكم أن الطبعة  الثانية للعقد  الفريد قرأها وصححها  الشيخ محمود شاكر، فهل هناك كتب أخرى  اعتنى بها  الشيخ، أو صححها، ولم يشر  محققوها إليه ؟
 هذا الكتاب له وقْع معين في نفس الشيخ لموضوعه، ولمكانة المحقق في قلب الشيخ ، ولا أعرف للحادثة نظيرا.
 ويجدر الإشارة إلى أن الشيخ هو الذي أصر على عدم ذِكْر اسمه، فامتثل سعيد العريان لرغبة الشيخ .

 س/ تختلِف طرائق الناس في القراءة، فكيف طريقتك؟ وهل أنت ممن يقيِّد الفوائد؟ وأين هذا؟ وهل أنت أيضًا ممن يعلِّق في حواشي الكتاب؟ 
 قراءتي كقراءة الطلاب : لا بد من مكتب أمامي، وقلم رصاص في  يميني أسجل به   الفوائد على الورقة البيضاء بين الغلاف، والكتاب ،  والتصحيحُ، والتعليقُ  يكون  في الحواشي عند كل موضع ملاحظة .

 س / هل جميع ما في نقائض جرير والفرزدق موجود في ديوانيهما ؟
 من قراءتي فيه وجدت اختلافا في رواية بعض الأبيات ، ووجدت  أبياتا في   النقائض أخلت بها بعض طبعات ديوانَيْ الشاعرَيْن ، ووجدت  اختلافا في ترتيب   بعض القصائد . وفي الجملة فإن شعر جرير والفرزدق في  النقائض موجود في   ديواني الشاعرين .
 وحديثي عن النقائض هنا من طبعة المجمع الثقافي بدبي .

 س / هل ترى هذه الأيام خمودًا، وضعفًا في تحقيق كتب العربية، والتأليف فيها؟
 أما التحقيق، فليس فيه خمود لأن الجامعات العربية تموج  بالنصوص التي حققت   وتحقق لنيل الشهادات العليا ، وإنما الخمود في نشر هذه  المحققات .
 وأما التأليف في العربية، فكثير جدا، ولكنها في كثرة الغثاء.

 س / ما رأيك في تحقيقات الدكتور عادل جمال؟
 الدكتور عادل سليمان جمال محقق ومدقق، ومعرفتي بأعماله  العلمية تجعلني أشهد   له بطول الباع. وقد انتفع كثيرا بتوجيهات محمود  شاكر، وبمكتبته العامرة   بالكتب، والتعليقات، التي تتوّجها .

س / يدَّعي الدكتور رمضان عبد التواب  في بعض تحقيقاته  أنه رأس مدرسة سماها  "المدرسة الرمضانية"، فهل لهذه  المدرسة وجود؟ أم لا  وجود لها إلا في وهمه؟  وما رأيك في إطالته لمقدّمات  الكتب التي يحققها؟
  جميع مَن عرفتهم من المحققين يرى لنفسه منهجا خاصا، ويسمي  منهجه مدرسة ،   والمتأمل في الكتب المحققة يوقن أنها جميعها تنحدر من  بابة واحدة هي إتقان   قراءة الأصل، وحسن فهمه، وتصحيحه، وتخريج نصوصه،  وبغير هذا لا يسمى العمل   تحقيقا ، وتأتي التعليقات، والشروح من باب  التزيد، والتجميل، والتوضيح .  وكان  الصديق المحقق الشاعر الأستاذ حسن  كامل الصيرفي يرى عمله فريدا في  بابه قد  يشكل نواة مدرسة تسمى ( مدرسة  التوضيح ) لأنه يحتفل بكل ما يخدم  النص  ويوضحه إيضاحا يكشف أعماقه، ومع  ذلك لم يدَّعِ لنفسه مدرسة يختص بها ،  ومثله  كان صنيع الشيخ عضيمة في  تحقيق المقتضب . والذي دعا الدكتور رمضان  أن يتصور  هذا التصور هو حشد  مصادر تخريج النصوص حتى كأنك تقرأ مكتبته  كاملة عند كل  تخريج ، ولا أراها  طريقة فريدة في بابها فقد سبق إليها بعض  المستشرقين، وجرى  على نهجها  آخرون، فليست مدرسة الدكتور رمضان وهو رائدها  وحده، بل الدكتور  رمضان  واحد من أبنائها لا أكثر .
   واعترافا بالحق فإن المقدمات الطويلة التي يقدم بها  الدكتور رمضان   محققاته تعدُّ مفاتيح لفهم النصوص المحققة بقلمه ، وأنا  شخصيا أسعد كثيرا   بقراءة هذا النمط من المقدمات .    

س / يقولون: ( ما هو الشيء - وما هي الفائدة ) ونحو ذلك، فما تعليق الأستاذ منصور على هذا الأسلوب ؟ وهل هو من الأخطاء الشائعة ؟
 لا أستعمل هذا الأسلوب، ولا أستحسنه، وهو من أساليب الصغار  في المدارس، ،  وفي  الوقت نفسه لا أراه خطأ شنيعا لأني قرأت مثله في بعض  كتابات العصر  المملوكي  وما بعده حتى اليوم، وخصوصا في كتب التاريخ ،  وأذكر أني استمعت  إلى محاضر  يسرد أمثلة لهذا الأسلوب في أزمنة قبل القرن  الرابع .

س / ما رأيك بشروح التلخيص ، والإيضاح  في البلاغة ؟ وهل  توافق الشيخ محمود  شاكر -في مقدمة تحقيقه لأسرار  البلاغة - على أهميتها،  والدفاع عنها ضد من  يذمها، ويحث الناس على  الإعراض عنها، والاستهانة بها؟
   كتاب التلخيص، والشروح، والحواشي التي عليه تمثل ثروة  عقلية جبارة لا  يمكن  الاستهانة بها، وقد تربت عليها أجيال مديدة، وأثمرت  فكرا جديدا لا  ننكر فضله ،  والعيب الكبير في التعلم من هذه الثروة أنها  تؤخذ بشكل  القواعد، وتظل في  المحفوظ هكذا خالية من التمرس بأساليب  القرآن،  والأحاديث، والشعر، ومعالجات  المتفننين من المفسرين البلاغيين.  ووالله لقد  استمعنا إلى محاضرة ألقاها  الدكتور محمد محمد أبو موسى بعنوان  (البلاغة  الطريق إلى تفسير الكتاب  والسنَّة) - تجدونها في ملتقى أهل  التفسير  -  فيها جواب كافٍ شافٍ لهذا  السؤال .

 س / هل تكتبون الشعر؟ فإن كان، فهل تتحفوننا بشيء منه؟
 نعم كتبت شعرا كثيرا، ولكني لما جاوزت حد الخمسين، أحلت أشعاري إلى زمن الذكريات، فطويتها إلى ذلك الزمن . 

س / ما رأيكم في بعض المحققين الذين  يحشرون في مقدمات  الكتب سيرَهم الذاتية  ، ومذكرِّاتهم ممّا لا يعني  القارئ بشيء كما يفعل  الدكتور النبوي شعلان؟
   لقد فعل المؤلفون نحوا من هذا ، فصارت كتاباتهم مصدرا لتراجمهم بعد مماتهم ، والمحققون، والمؤلفون سواء .

س / ما الكتب المعاصرة في اللغة التي كلما رأيتها أكبرتَها ، وعجِبت من هِمّة أصحابها ، وتوفيق الله لهم في تأليفها ؟
     أذكر كتابا عنوانه ( الموسوعة العربية في ألفاظ الضدية  والشذرات   اللغوية ) جمعه محمد السماوي اليماني، وطبع في مركز الدراسات  والبحوث  اليمني  بصنعاء  ، وصدر في تسعة أجزاء .

 س / هل هناك كتب اعتنت بجمع الألفاظ التي لم ترصدها معاجم اللغة ؟
 لعلكم تعرفون تكميلات المعجمات العربية لدوزي ، و  الاستدراك على المعاجم   العربية في ضوء مائتين من المستدركات الجديدة على  لسان العرب وتاج العروس   لمحمد حسن جبل .

س / في مقال للدكتور محمد الدالي  بعنوان: " السيوطي  النحوي " [ الحصائل:  1/144 وما بعدها ] قال: ( ... في  الفهرس الذي صنعه  الدكتور عبد العال سالم  مكرم لطبعة " الأشباه والنظائر "  التي حققها ( ؟! )  )، وقال أيضًا: ( ...  في الفهرس الذي صنعه الدكتور  عبد العال سالم مكرم  لطبعة " همع الهوامع "  التي حققها ( ؟! ) )، فما  الدلالة التي تحملها  علامتا الاستفهام والتعجب في  هذين الموضعين؟
  هذه علامات يتخذها كل من يستنكر عملا ما . ولعل الدكتور  محمد الدالي يرى   هذه التحقيقات أدنى من أن تحمل اسم ( تحقيق ) لكثرة ما  أصابها من الخطإ،   والخطل .

 س / هل كل كلمة في القرآن أفصح من غيرها ؟ 
 نعم .
 إن كان الجواب نعم ، فما القول في الشواذ الموجودة في القرآن؟
 لم أجد يوما في النفس شيئا من هذا ، ولا أعرف ألفاظا شواذ  في القرآن الكريم   ، ومن يجد في نفسه شيئًا من هذا، فليوسع اطلاعه ليصحح  أوهامه .

س / هل هناك جوانب في اللغة والنحو ترى أنها لم تطرق بتفصيل ، وتحتاج إلى من يوفّيها حقّها من البحث، والدرس ؟
 دعني أسأل مَن هو أعلم مني، وأجيبك إن شاء الله .

س / هل من كلمات مضيئات، ووصايا نافعات حفظها الأستاذ منصور مهران من مشايخ التحقيق الذين جالسهم ؟
 جميعهم يوصون بالمثابرة في القراءة، وعدم التسرع بالتخطئة، أو التصويب قبل التبحر، والإحاطة حتى يُبْلَغ مبلغ اليقين .

 س / ما أمانيّكم وطموحاتكم التي ترجون أن تتحقق ؟
 أعظم أمانيَّ أن أرى أمتي تقول كلمتها بلا توجيه من خارجها .



 [ وبعد، فقد  انقضَى الحِوار مع الأستاذ الجليل منصور  مهران -حفظه الله، وأسبغ الله  عليه النعمة، والعافية- ولم تنقضِ استفادتنا منه،  وانتفاعنا بعِلمه. وهو  جليس ملتقَى أهل اللغة . ويُمكن سؤاله في أي وقتٍ.

 ملتقى أهل اللغة]*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.

وشكر الله لشيخنا فضيلة الأستاذ ( منصور مهران ) حفظه الله.

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

جزى الله الشيخ منصورا خيرا ومن نقل الحوار وأعظم ما أعجبني فيه زيادة على علم الشيخ حسن أدبه في النقد

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

هذان جوابان آخران لفضيلة الشيخ منصور على أسئلة منتديات مكتبتنا العربية  (بعد أن نقلت الموضوع إلى المنتدى الآنف الذكر)

 س/ *ما رأيك في تحقيقات الأستاذ محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم 
وبخاصة تحقيقه للمزهر في علوم اللغة؟
وهل ترى من حاجة لإعادة تحقيق هذا السفر* 

تلبية لرغبتك في جواب منصف أقول :
لقد عايشت الأستاذ محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم زمنا غير قليل وحضرت مجالسه في   بيته وخارج بيته وعرفت أسرار تحقيقاته بأنها تقوم أساسا على عمل مطبوع سلفا   فيقابله على نسخة مخطوطة من مخطوطات دار الكتب المصرية لمكانه ومكانته في   هذه الدار العريقة  ،  فهي تحقيقات اسما وتصحيحات حقا وصدقا ، وأحيانا لا   يجد مخطوطة فيكتفي بتصحيح المطبوع ، وكان أهل الطلب والقراءة أمة عظيمة   فتتلقف كل ما تقذف به المطابع بنهم شديد وإذا تأملنا أعماله في عمومها   حكمنا على الرجل بالنشاط وقوة الهمة ، وللإنصاف نعطي كتاب إنباه الرواه   أعلى درجات الإتقان إلا هنات قليلة .
   ونأتي للجواب عن السؤال الرئيس فنقول : إن تحقيقه مشترك مع زملاء   عُرِفوا بدقة التصحيح والملاحظة فجاء المزهر في صورة مقبولة للقارئ غير   مقبولة عند المحققين ذوي البصيرة فالرجل رحمه الله هو وزملاؤه عندما قابلوا   نصوص المزهر على بعض أصوله الموجودة آنذاك زادوا في النقل بما يتمم النص   بزعمهم وضبطوا ألفاظا على غير المراد منها وأضافوا أشطارا من الشعر ليتم   بكل شطر بيته الثابت في ديوان أو كتاب آخر ، وكانت الحواشي تتسع لكل هذا   فلماذا زادوها في صلب المزهر ؟
وفهارس الكتاب مشحونة بالأخطاء والأوهام والسقط ، لذلك فالحاجة ماسة لإعادة تحقيقه وفهرسته فهرسة دقيقة تفك مغاليق الكتاب .
 ولقد علمت أن هذا الكتاب حققه أناس فرادى أحدهم في مصر وآخران  في المملكة   والرابع في سورية وخصوصا أن للكتاب مخطوطات كثيرة وغالب الظن أن معظم   أصوله محققة مما يسهل إعادة التحقيق .
 وهناك كتاب صنعه الدكتور خالد فهمي عنوانه ( استنقاذ المزهر ) ليتكم ترفعونه للقراء ليقولوا كلمتهم في هذا الموضوع برمته .
  وبالله التوفيق . 

س/ *هل أستاذنا يوافقني الرأي أن التحقيق عمل العلماء ؟
وأن ما يحدث في جامعاتنا من إسناد تحقيق تراثنا للمبتدئين من الطلاب إفساد لهذا التراث
الذي لا يجدر بنا أن نجعله حقلا للتجارب ؟
وأن الأولى أن يكون عمل الباحث في الماجستير والدكتوراة منصبا حول بحث   يتمكن الطالب من خلاله من استخدام آليات البحث العلمي التي حتما لا يتملكها   من خلال التحقيق ؟
وأخيرا أسأله هل تعرف الأستاذ إبراهيم محمود سليمان (رحمه الله)؟* 


الدراسات العليا تتم تحت إشراف الأساتذة الكبار المُحَنَّكِينَ فإذا أحسنوا   التوجيه والتبصير أحسن الطلاب العملَ وأجادوا التحقيق ، ولا أصفهم   بالمبتدئين لأن المرحلة الجامعية خطت بهم إلى ما بعد الابتداء ، وقصارى ما   أصفهم به قصور الهمم . وماذا تقول في شباب الجيل الماضي الذين وهبوا   المكتبة العربية أعمالا جليلة من التحقيق ؛ فالأستاذ عبد السلام هارون حقق   أربعة أجزاء من خزانة الأدب وهو في تجهيزية دار العلوم ، والدكتور ناصر   الدين الأسد حقق ديوان قيس بن الخطيم لنيل درجة الماجستير ، والأستاذ أحمد   راتب النفاخ حقق ديوان ابن الدمينة في هذه الدرجة نفسها : وكلها أعمال   عظيمة أتظن أن أحدا يحسن إحسانهم اليوم ؟ والسر كامن في علو همة الطلاب   وإخلاص المشرفين .
 وأزعم أن التمرس الحقيقي يتجلى في التحقيق لأنه يفتح المجال الرحيب أمام   الطالب للقراءة والتفهم لأساليب المؤلفين وثمرات عقول الأمة .
 والله الموفق

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

ما شاء الله تبارك الله..
والشكر موصول للأستاذ الفاضل منصور مهران ، حفظه الله، على ما قدم ، وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناته.

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

س / لا شك أن أستاذنا الشيخ الجليل منصور مهران من أعلم الناس بالكتب وطبعاتها،  لكني أريد أن أسأله سؤال متعلم لا سؤال معترض متعنت عن اللسان لماذا يرى  أنه محتاج إلى إعادة التحقيق.
وذلك أن عندي نسخة مصورة من نشرة دار المعارف لهذا الكتاب العظيم، حققها  الأساتذة: عبد الله علي الكبير ومحمد أحمد حسب الله وهاشم محمد الشاذلي،  وقد كنت أرى في نفسي أن عملهم عمل متقن محكم، وأنه قد يوجد بعض الهفوات  القليلة التي لا يخلو منها تحقيق كتاب كبير ضخم كاللسان.
فهل لشيخنا الجليل منصور مهران ملاحظات على هذه الطبعة؟
وسؤال آخر خارج قليلا عن المقصود: هل للشيخ علاقة وصداقة بأحد من المحققين  المذكورين، فإن عملهم يدل على علم ومع ذلك ليس لهم شهرة عند طلاب العلم؟

*قال منصور مهران :*
*كنت لقيت مصححي ( لسان العرب ) الصادر عن دار المعارف بمصر بدعوة من الدكتور كامل السوافيري الذي كان عضوا في لجنة الإصدار في ذلك الوقت ودار الحديث عن أسس الإصدار - كما رآها الأستاذ عبد الله علي الكبير - وأبدى كل منا رأيه وسُجل محضر بما دار في هذا اللقاء ، وكان مما قلته لهم :*
*الأصول المخطوطة للسان ليست في متناول الأيدي الآن واعتمادكم طبعة واحدة لا يُخرج نصا تطمئن له القلوب فأقترح مقابلة اللسان على أصوله الخمسة ، والمطبوع من هذه الأصول لا يوثق به أيضا فلا بد إذن من الأصول الخطية ، فوجدوا أن ذلك دونه خرط القتاد فاستقر رأيهم على اتخاذ طبعة بولاق أصلا ومقابلتها على مصادر ابن مكرم ( وهكذا أحب أن أسميه كما سمى نفسه في كتابه ) ورجوتهم مراعاة :*
*تصحيحات العلماء المنشورة والمخطوطة قدر الطاقة ، ومنها تصحيحات تيمور وتصحيحات العلايلي وتصحيحات أحمد عبد الستار فراج وتصحيحات عبد السلام هارون – ولم تكن مطبوعة في كتاب في ذلك الوقت – وعند هذا الحد انقطعت صلتي باللجنة ، وانصرفت .* 
*وبعد وقت ليس طويلا وجدت الكتاب في الأسواق مطبوعا منجما كالذي فعله أصحاب دار صادر ببيروت عند نشر اللسان لأول مرة . وفوق ذلك جاء الكتاب على غير ترتيب المؤلف فقد رتبوه حسب حروف الهجاء ولم يكن في الحسبان فكرة إعادة الترتيب على هذا النحو ، فعددتها طبعة مدرسية ليست لأيدي أهل العلم والتحقيق وإن كنتُ أثق بضبط مصححيها فألتمس فيها أحيانا صوابا أنشده أو وجهة نظر أبتغيها .*
*ووجدت الإخوة المصححين يقولون عن طبعتهم :*
*( وهذه الطبعة الجديدة تفضل الطبعات السابقة بما يأتي :*

*1- مقابلة النسخة التي اعتمدناها أصلا على المصادر التي استقى منها ابن منظور مادة معجمه وهي :الصحاح للجوهري ، وحاشيته لابن بري ، وتهذيب اللغة للأزهري ، والمحكم والمحيط الأعظم لابن سيده ، والنهاية لابن الأثير ، .....*

*فقلت في نفسي :
*
*1 - لم يذكروا النسخة التي اتخذوها أصلا : أهي مخطوطة أم مطبوعة ؟*
*وما ورد في الحواشي من لفظ ( هكذا في الأصل ) ليس من كلام المصححين بل هو من نسخة بولاق ونسخة دار صادر المطبوِعة عن نسخة بولاق .* 
*2 - حاشية ابن بري في وقت الطباعة كان المعروف منها جزء واحد هو الذي طُبِع في مجمع اللغة العربية 1 و 2 حسب تجزئة النشر ، والصحاح المطبوع بتحقيق أحمد عبد الغفور عطار لا يتضمن حواشي ابن بري ؛ فكيف رجعوا إلى هذه الحواشي وهي إلى اليوم غير تامة بعد ظهور جزء ثانٍ منها صدر عن مركز الملك فيصل بأخرةٍ .*
*3 - المحكم لابن سيده كان قد صدر نصفه أو أكثر قليلا في ذلك الوقت فكيف تسنى لهم الاطلاع والاستفادة من باقيه ؟*
*لم يذكروا شيئا عن ذلك .*
*4 - الصحاح المطبوع بتحقيق عطار تختلف عباراته أحيانا عمَّا ورد في اللسان .*
*5 - أدخل المصححون في صلب الكتاب في المواضع التي كانت بياضا ما يتمم القول ، وكانت الحواشي أَوْلَى بهذه الزيادات .
**هذه الملاحظات تجعلني أتحفظ عن تسمية هذا العمل تحقيقا*
*وربما أكون واهما فيقيض اللهُ رجالَ صدقٍ وحقٍ فيوجهونني ( بنونين ) إلى صواب الرأي وتصحيح الفكر .*
*ومع ذلك فإن اجتهاد المصححين جعل الكتاب مقروءا على نحوٍ صحيح ، وأضافوا فوائد كثيرة في الحواشي المبثوثة في الكتاب فلهم منا الشكر والعرفان .*
*هذا عن الكتاب ، أما عن فهارسه فأحسب أن صنيع خليل أحمد عمايرة وزملائه أفضل كثيرا من صنيع مصححي طبعة دار المعارف .*
*هذا وبالله التوفيق . وأعتذر عن الإطالة .*

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

قال فضيلة الشيخ 

جاء سؤال في المجموعة الأولى نصه :
 ( وما الكتب التي حُقِّقت، وترَى ضرورة إعادة تحقيقها لأهميتها، ومكانتها؟ )
وكان جوابي :
 ( الكتاب الأول والأهم على الإطلاق :
لسان العرب
ثم : العباب للصاغاني
و أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة
و الحجة للقراءات السبع لأبي علي الفارسي ؛ فالتحقيق الأول لم يتم ، والثاني لا يلبي أمنية أبي علي الفارسي لكتابه )

واليوم أخبرني أحد الفضلاء - وهو من هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن  سعود بالرياض -  أن أحد الأساتذة في جامعة دمشق يحقق كتاب الحجة ويوشك أن  ينتهي من تحقيقه ؛ أسأل الله له التوفيق والسداد .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

س/السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 حياك الله وبياك شيخنا وشكر الله لكم على هذه الفوائد والإجابات
 عندي سؤال بعيد شيئا ما عن استفسارات الاخوة 
 وهو عن كلمة طفيلي

 ذكر صاحب كتاب المحاضرات في اللغة والأدب 
 أن الطفيلي، وهو من يغشى الناس ابتغاء الأكل من غير استدعاء ولا سؤال،  منسوب إلى طفيل بن دلال الهلالي، وكان بالكوفة، فكان إذا سمع بطعام أتاه من  غير أن يدعى إليه، فما فاته عرس قط، فقيل له: طفيل الأعراس، فكان كل من  فعل فعله ينسب إليه فيقال: طفيلي.

 هل حقا أن كلمة طفيلي منسوبة إلى طفيل بن دلال الهلالي؟ أولم تكن في كلام العرب قبل الطفيل هذا؟ حيث ذكر هو نفسه  
 هذا البيت ناصحا به ابنه 
 واطرح حياءك إنما ... وجه المطفل من حديد )




 ج/ 
  النص الوارد في كتاب ( المحاضرات ) للحسن اليوسي ص 255
 فيه تصحيف :
 ووجه التصحيف في لفظ ( دلال ) فقد تصحف عن ( زَلّال ) .
 وبتتبع هذا في كتب التراجم ومعجمات اللغة وجدت أتم قول ما ورد في تاج  العروس فنقلته إليك لأغنيك عن البحث القريب وحسب رغبتك في الزيادة ستكون  حاجتك إلى البحث البعيد الغور .
  جاء في تاج العروس ( ط ف ل ) :
   [ والطُّفَيْلُ ، كزُبَيْرٍ : شَاعِرٌ مِنْ بَنِي غَنِيٍّ. وقال  أبوعُبَيْدَةَ : الطُّفَيْلُ بْنُ زَلاَّلٍ ، كشَدَّادٍ ، الْكُوفِيُّ ،  الذي يُدْعَى : طُفَيْلَ الأَعْرَاسِ ، أو العَرائِسِ ، وقال ابنُ  السِّكِّيتِ : هو من بَنِي عبدِ اللهِ بنِ غَطَفَانَ ، كانَ يَأْتِي  الوَلاَئِمَ بِلاَ دَعْوَةٍ ، وكانَ
 يَقُولُ : وَدِدْتُ أَنَّ الكُوفَةَ بِرْكَةٌ مُصَهْرَجَةٌ ، فلا يَخْفَى عليَّ منها شَيْءٌ ، ومِنْهُ الطُّفَيْلِيُّ، نِسْبَةً
 إليْهِ ، وهو الذي يَدخُلُ الوَلِيمَةَ والمَآدِبَ ولَمْ يُدْعَ إليها ، والطِّفْلِيلُ ، بالكَسْرِ : الذي يَدْخُلُ مَعَ
 القَوْمِ ، فيَأْكُلُ طَعَامَهُم ، مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يُدْعَى ، ثُمَّ كُلُّ واغِلٍ طُفَيْلِيٌّ .
  وصَرّفُوا منه  فِعْلاً ، فقالُوا : قد طَفَّلَ عليه ، تَطْفِيلاً ،  وتَطَفَّل عليه ، قالَ اللِّيْثُ : التَّطْفِيلُ مِنْ كَلامِ أَهْلِ  العِراقِ ، يُقالُ : هو يَتَطَفَّلُ في الأَعْراسِ .
  ومن سَجَعاتِ الأَساسِ: ما زالَ يُطَفَّلُ على النَّاسِ ، حتى نَسَخَ طُفَيْلَ الأَعْراسِ .
  وحَكَى ابنُ بَرِّيٍّ عن ابنِ خَالَوَيْه : الطُّفَيْلِيُّ، والوَارِشُ ، والواغِلُ ، والاَرْشَمُ ،
 والزَّلاَّلُ ، والقَسْقَاسُ ، والدَّامِرُ ، والدَّامِقُ ، والزَّامِجُ ، واللَّعْمَظُ ، واللَّعْمُوظُ ، والمَكْزَمُ .
  ونقلَ الرَّاغِبُ في اشتقاقِهِ وَجْهاً آخَرَ ، فقالَ :يُقالُ إِنَّهُ مِنْ طَفَلِ النَّهارِ ، وهو إِتْيانُهُ إِلى الطَّعامِ من
 غَيْرِ دَعْوَةٍ في ذلكَ الوَقْتِ .
  ونَقَلَ أبو طالِبٍ عن الأَصٍمَعِيِّ، أنَّهُ مَأْخُوذٌ مِنَ الطَّفَلِ ،  وهو إِقْبالُ اللَّيْلِ عَلى النَّهارِ بِظُلٍمَتِهِ ، يَعْنِي أنَّهُ  يُظْلِمُ على القَوْمِ أَمْرَهُم ، فلا يَدْرُونَ مَنْ دَعاهُ ، ولا كيفَ  دَخَلَ عليْهِم .
  قلتُ : والرَّاجِحُ الأَوَّلُ . ]  اهـ  
 والله أعلم

----------


## الاستراباذي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر للأخ الكريم إضافته لهذه الصفحة في هذا المجلس الكريم ولقد استمتعت كثيراً وأنا أقرؤها، فأدعو الله أن يحفظ الأستاذ منصور مهران وأن يبارك في وقته وجهده، فهو من جيلٍ نتمنّى لقياه.
لي سؤال بخصوص رأي الشيخ في تحقيق المخطوطات المصوّرة إلكترونيًا.

----------


## ابومعصوم

السلام عليكم ايها الاخ رايت فى المفصل وشرح القواعد :
حكى أن عمر رضى الله عنه سأل قوماً عن شيء فقالوا نعمبالفتح، فقال إنما النعم الإبل، فقالوا نعم " وكيف هذا والمشهور نعم بالفتح وانكر رضى الله عنه على القائل

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أشكر للأخ الكريم إضافته لهذه الصفحة في هذا المجلس الكريم ولقد استمتعت كثيراً وأنا أقرؤها، فأدعو الله أن يحفظ الأستاذ منصور مهران وأن يبارك في وقته وجهده، فهو من جيلٍ نتمنّى لقياه.
> لي سؤال بخصوص رأي الشيخ في تحقيق المخطوطات المصوّرة إلكترونيًا.


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 

أوصلت سؤالك إلى الشيخ ,لكنه لم يفهم مقصودك , أرجو أن تضيح وتبين أكثر

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

> السلام عليكم ايها الاخ رايت فى المفصل وشرح القواعد :
> حكى أن عمر رضى الله عنه سأل قوماً عن شيء فقالوا نعمبالفتح، فقال إنما النعم الإبل، فقالوا نعم " وكيف هذا والمشهور نعم بالفتح وانكر رضى الله عنه على القائل


  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ماهو سؤالك أخي الكريم؟؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

س/ فضيلة الشيخ 

في نقاش للإخوة في أحد المنتديات عن بعض الكتب المختارة والتي تقوي وترفع الملكة الأدبية  

ذكر أحدهم كتب بن المقفع ,ومن بين هذه الكتب , الدرة اليتيمة  وقال أنه مفقود . 

 وقد وجدت الكتاب الذي وصفه بالفقدان (عن طريق الشبكة )مصورا , حملته ,   فوجدت على غلافه  مكتوبا : الدرة اليتيمة من حكم الأديب المصقع عبد الله بن   المقفع الكاتب  المشهور 

مصححة بقلم  الأمير شكيب أرسلان  

طبعت في بيروت في المطبعة الأدبية سنة 1897م 

 هل أفهم من كلمة مفقود أن الكتاب الذي صححه شكيب أرسلان ناقص أم لم يطلع عليه هذا الأخ...؟         
المهم 
                          هاهما نسختان مختلفتان من الكتاب المذكور أعلاه لمن أراد تحميلهما 



http://www.mediafire.com/?ggkoqjai8vooak3 


وصاحب هذه النسخة  محمود علي صبيح (صاحب ومدير المكتبة المحمودية التجارية) 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tymztogm0n5 
 
ثم شيخنا ـ في رأيك ـ ماهي بعض الكتب التي تنصح بقراءتها والمعينة على تقوية الحس الأدبي ؟

جواب فضيلة الشيخ منصور مهران

قلت :
 في مكتبتي طبعة بيروت سنة 1897 م
وعند الموازنة بينها وبين طبعة محمود علي صبيح تبين لي أن طبعة صبيح مأخوذة   برمتها من طبعة بيروت ؛ وتجد في طبعة صبيح كلمة أمير البيان شكيب أرسلان   التي كتبها تقدمة لطبعة بيروت .
وفيها جملة من التطبيعات التي شوهت الكتاب ( انظر ص 8 بيت شعر في أسفل   الصفحة جاء مرسلا في شكل النثر ) و ( وانظر ص 70 كيف حذف الناشر توثيق   الأصل المطبوع عنه كما ورد في طبعة بيروت ) ولذلك لا أعد طبعة محمود علي   صبيح موثقة أمام الباحثين والدارسين .
  وللعلم فهناك كتاب صدر سنة 1989 م عن دار الكتب العلمية بعنوان ( آثار   ابن المقفع ) يتضمن رسالة الدرة اليتيمة نقلا عن إحدى طبعتيه ، وهذه النشرة   أسوأ من نشرة صبيح .
وبذلك تظل طبعة بيروت هي المعتمدة للقراءة حتى تظهر طبعة محققة تحقيقا علميا يوثَق بها .
2/ 

  وأما الكتب التي أنصح بقراءتها والتي تعين على تقوية الحس الأدبي :   فأعلاها قدرًا القرآن الكريم ودواوين السنة والشعر وشروحه وكتب الأمالي   وجملة القول ( اقرأ ) بلا حدود .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

جاء سؤال الملتقى في المجموعة الثانية :

س / ما نوع الياء في مثل هذه الأسماء: ( شوقي - حسني - صبري - حمدي - رمزي - وجدي ... إلخ ) ، وكيف نعربها؟

وكان جوابي : هذه الأسماء أعلام، وكانت في الأصل مصادر، والياء فيها هي ياء المتكلم، وبالطبع يكون إعراب ياءاتها في محل جرمضاف إليه .
لكنها لما صارت - مع الاسم المضاف -كلمة واحدة حملت إعرابا مقدرا مثلها مثل الأسماء المبنية ؛ لأنها تفصيل إعرابها يؤدي إلى فصل الاسم عن الياء، فتفقد صبغة العلمية، وهذا غير مقصود لدى مستعملي هذا النمط من الأعلام .
هذا في رأيي المتواضع .
واليوم تفضل رجلان كريمان من أصدقائي أحدهما أخي الدكتور محمد أجمل الإصلاحي المقيم في الرياض فأبدى رأيه حول الأعلام المختومة بياء ورجح أن تكون الياء فيها هي ياء النسبة وقال إنها في الأوردو كذلك ولكني توقفت عن القبول والرفض حتى أتثبت .
والآخر الدكتور إحساني سليمان – وهو مصري من أصل كردي واختصاصه في الطب ولكنه متمكن في دراسة الآثار الشرقية ويقيم في بلد أوروبي – وقال لي :
إن الأعلام المختومة بالياء مثل : رمزي وحسني ورشدي وحقي ومجدي ورجائي وحفظي وفيضي هي عربية في أصلها مأخوذة من مصادر الأفعال : رمز وحسن ورشد وحقّ ومجد ورجا وحفظ وفاض لكن تتريكها بالياء في آخرها حرمها من عَرَبيتها بهذا المَبْنَى ، إذ الياء فيها ليست ياء النسبة العربية مثل : مصريّ ، وربعيّ ، ووحشيّ ، وسبتيّ ( لمن وُلِد يوم السبت ) ، ولا هي ياء المتكلم ، مثل : كتابي وبيتي ،
بل ياء الإمالة الفارسية والتركية . وفي بعض اللهجات الكردية تأتي إمالتها بالواو فتنطق رمزو ، حسنو ، رشدو ....... هكذا


قال منصور مهران :
الحمد لله أن جعل من أخطائي حافزا للباحثين لإثراء الدراسة بالفوائد ومهارات الاستنباط .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

_سؤال أحد الإخوة 

لو سمح أستاذنا لي سؤال :
في قوله تعالى: 
"ومن يقنت منكن لله وتعمل صالحا"
لم ذكر الفعل الأول وأنث الآخر؟_ 



في البدء : أعتذر عن التأخر فلم أنتبه للسؤال
وأقول :  العرب ترد مُتَعَلَّق  (مَنْ) أحيانا على لفظها فتوحِّد وتُذَكِّر، وأحيانا على معناها فتؤنث كما هنا .
حكى الطبري أن عامة قراء الكوفة قرأت : ( وَيَعْمَلْ ) بالياء عطفا على ( يَقْنُتْ ) .
قلت : فذلك مراعاة لتذكير لفظ ( مَنْ )
ثم قال الطبري : ( والصواب من القول في ذلك أنهما قراءتان مشهورتان، ولغتان معروفتان في كلام العرب ، فبأيتهما قرأ القارئ فمصيب ) .
وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## المستمطر

أحسن الله إليكم
عندي سؤال وأرجو من الشيخ الفاضل الإجابة: 
لماذا وصف بعض النحاة بعض القراءات القرآنية باللحن؟ وما توجيه قولهم؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله العسري المغرب

فضيلة الشيخ منصور مهران ، ما هي أحسن طبعة لكتاب (تاج العروس في شرح القاموس )؟ وماهو  أحسن كتاب في الإملاء للمتخصصين ؟

لا أحسب أن لتاج العروس طبعة تفوق طبعة حكومة الكويت فلا تزال هذه الطبعة  تحتل الصدارة رغم ما فيها من عشرات المواضع التي تحتاج إلى إصلاح وهذه  نسختي تزداد على الأيام تصحيحاتها ومع ذلك فالأخطاء إزاء محاسنها ضئيلة  قليلة . 
أما جواب الشطر الثاني من سؤالكم ففي مكتبتي كتاب نفيس للشيخ نصر الهوريني  عنوانه : المطالع النصرية يكاد يكون من أجمع كتب هذا الفن .
 وبالله التوفيق

----------


## ام زاهيه

جزاك الله خير.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الجليل أبا محمد ( منصور مَهران) 
ومهران، بفتح الميم، مشتق من المهارة، وقد جاء على وزن فعلان، منقولا عن صفة، كما تقول: رجل نَشوان ونَومان ونَعمان، ونحو ذلك، وليس في الصعايدة مهران بالكسر مطلقا؛ إذ الكسر في الأعاجم. أفاده شيخنا أبو محمد. أقول استظهارا: يبدو أن الشيخ ينحدر من الصعيد "المصري"، وفي أسرة الشيخ وحدها -حفظه الله وبارك في عمره- من الأفراد عدة "26”، قال الشيخ: فقل: ما شاء الله. قلت: ما شاء الله. 
ذكرت هذا جمعا لشيء من مادة الترجمة، والله أعلم.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%E3%ED%E3

----------


## هناء عبد الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أثابكم الله وأحسن إليكم.
ما الفرق بين (السُّوء) و (السَّوء) في القرآن الكريم؟ فلقد استوقفاني أثناء قراءتي، ومتأكدة أن هناك دلالات بلاغية إعجازية وراءهما.

----------

